# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  I need to create a round robin record assigner in MS Excel.

## rockanics

Hi,

I want to use Excel to create a round robin record assignment sheet for sales lead. It is a sales team which needs equal distribution of web sales leads and a sequential/round robin approach seems to be the best. Would it be even possible? Please help on the same.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello rockanics, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

